# Rigging a Tree Lounge so you can carry it like a backpack.....



## buckeroo (Nov 11, 2009)

I got my TL in the early 90's and I recall being a way to rig it so you can carry it on your back. I cant figure it out. Anyone know the quick and dirty how-to?


----------



## yellowhammer (Nov 11, 2009)

*Treelounge*

I`ve had a couple of them.They came with carrying straps.The loops went around the removable crossbar.I always bungeed the two pieces together.


----------



## TAG (Nov 11, 2009)

Mine has pack straps that are connected to the top stand section. One end is fixed on the stand the other strap end is slid over the end section that is removed (and replaced) when you are attaching the stand to the tree. I have the old style that was purchased about 10 years ago. It works but boy is that sucker heavy.


----------



## ga alan (Nov 11, 2009)

the new tree lounge is a lot lighter, i you like the old one, you will love the new ones, they are worth the money. my son got one at a pawn shop last year after season.................


----------



## RJY66 (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe this will help you....

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_55042____SearchResults


----------



## yellowhammer (Nov 12, 2009)

*Treelounge*

Sold all my Lounges.Too heavy.Been totin` em for 20 plus years.Went to API.Now I miss the Lounge.Think I`ll get a new lighter one.


----------



## vol man (Nov 12, 2009)

i have 2 older style ones.

they have 2 adjustable straps that are screwed to the stand that serve as back pack straps and then convert to catch straps while you are climbing so the foot part doesn't fall away from you.

the treelounge site has some good videos showing how to

http://www.treelounge.com/videos.htm


the best way to carry it is on the back of a 4 wheeler.  find a good spot and leave it in the woods till the end of season!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd like to know how to rig them so I don't fall asleep.

gt40


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I'd like to know how to rig them so I don't fall asleep.
> 
> gt40



you aint lying

I have one of the older, so called "heavier" tree lounges that I hunt out of all the time.  I think it is very easy to carry long distances and set up.  And the two carry straps distribute the weight to where it doesn't feel like I'm carrying hardly anything.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Nov 22, 2009)

Call the people at TL and ask them to send you a how-to video.  It shows Jim Hice going through the process both ways, and it's really good step-by-step.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 22, 2009)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I'd like to know how to rig them so I don't fall asleep.
> 
> gt40


 
I agree !! I have had one for about 15 years & I love it, especially for WMA hunts, 
but's It's too comfortable.. but atleast you can stay longer.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Nov 22, 2009)

I do not mean to change the subject but I've owned mine for 25 years, great stand but I have gained a little weight (no jokes guys) and all gear and me weigh over the rated 300 lbs.  Probably about 325 lbs.  Would you guys chance it.  No I ain't gonna sell it to one of you funny guys to test it for me.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 5, 2009)

*I recall some 20 years ago*

watching the founder and his wife carry the tree lounge on their back, backpack size.


----------



## kinross (Dec 8, 2009)

i started hunting of the ground because every time i sat in the lounge i would go to sleep. its a little hard to kill deer when your eyes are closed. My TL is about 6 years old it needs some teeth on it to grip the tree a little better. i know carry it in a cabelas alaskan frame a lot more compfy than the add on straps


----------

